# way oil?



## Aquarius21 (Jan 19, 2010)

Greetings, I recently noticed play on my lathe carriage and after repairs and adjustments got it working to my satisfaction and then lubricated the ways with regular oil. However there is a stick-slip characteristic which made me realize there is likely a better way oil that helps prevent wear, buildup of chips, and reduces the load on the rack and pinion carriage drive. Any suggestions? Quincy, Clausing 104


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 19, 2010)

Quincy,
Many of us use Mobil Vactra #2 Way Oil Medium. It's a little bit sticky so won't help with build up of chips, but does help with the slip-stick problem.
Gail in NM


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 19, 2010)

Quincy,
I'm not sure any way oil has the ability to reduce the build-up of chips, but some years ago in looking for US equivalent lubricants for my British lathe I found that most of the oil called for was essentially an ISO68 hydrualic oil. I began using that and eventually adopted it for almost everything in my workshop requiring general machine lubrication, including way lubrication, and it does very well. It's formulated for high pressures, has rust inhibitors, and is sold at almost every Farm & Home or auto parts store in everything from quarts to 5-gal pails. I'm presently I'm using Chevron "AW" ISO68, but all refiners make exactly the same thing.

I don't know how this oil stacks up against specific way oils in viscosity and tackiness, and at first glance the ISO68 looks to be kind of light, but then I don't want molasses on my ways anyway. However in operation it's not too light at all and what I've discovered is that if I clean my ways and slides real good and then add a good flow of fresh oil, and move the carriage and tailstock back and forth a few times, this oil will float out a surprising amount of metal dust which was still hiding under the slides.

PS - FWIW, I recently replaced all the way wipers on my lathe (after 25 years!) and the tell-tale metal dust hiding under the slides has all but disappeared.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 19, 2010)

The only way that I know to prevent 'chips' from sticking to ways and other places is to use a dry spray lubricant. Chips don't stick to a dry surface and are easily vacuumed up, or brushed away. After spraying it on the 'solvent' (carrier) flashes off leaving a thick coat of dry 'moly'. I'm not sure but I think its formulated with a binder to keep it in place. I use 'MOS+T' made by Curtis Industries, 34999 Curtis Boulevard in Eastlake, Ohio 44094.

I just lubricated my chucks with the stuff last night. I disassembled, cleaned (again), and degrease before spraying a coat on all the working surface's. I do not use it on my lathe ways since its a bit messy and difficult to get off your hands. Just on my mill ways and other difficult to reach out of the way areas like the lathe top and cross slide. Its real good on gears a seems to smooth things out real nice.

I would like to try 'Vactra Way Lubricant' some day just to see what the difference is. I do occasionally get a stick-slip on just one axis of my mill.

-MB


----------



## d.bick (Jan 19, 2010)

If you look on the Mobil web site you will find Vactra number 2 is ISO viscosity grade 68
    All the best dave bick


----------



## starbolin (Jan 19, 2010)

Aquarius21  said:
			
		

> ... However there is a stick-slip characteristic ....



That is troubling. Well fitted cast iron slides with proper lubrication should slide with little effort.  The stick after stopping is due to a breakdown in the oil layer either due to too thin an oil or a poor fit. This is why a frosted surface is preferred, the small grooves hold oil better. I would try a thicker oil. 30 weight is too thin. I use 90 weight gear oil cause that's what I have.  When that runs ( should only take another ten years ) I'll probably by ISO68.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 19, 2010)

I also Use Vacra #2 the shell equivalent is Tona T68
Tin


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 19, 2010)

starbolin  said:
			
		

> I would try a thicker oil. 30 weight is too thin. I use 90 weight gear oil cause that's what I have. When that runs ( should only take another ten years ) I'll probably by ISO68.



Wait a sec. This doesn't quite make sense. You say 30 wt oil is too thin, then say you will use ISO68 oil when you need to buy some. 
ISO 68 oil has an SAE equivalent of 30. That is the ISO# of Mobil Vactra #2, which is actually manufactured for the purpose of way lube for small and medium sized machines. 
So, if 30 wt is too thin, but ISO 68 is not, and they are the same thickness... ?


----------



## starbolin (Jan 20, 2010)

Deanofid  said:
			
		

> Wait a sec. This doesn't quite make sense. You say 30 wt oil is too thin, then say you will use ISO68 oil when you need to buy some.
> ISO 68 oil has an SAE equivalent of 30. That is the ISO# of Mobil Vactra #2, which is actually manufactured for the purpose of way lube for small and medium sized machines.
> So, if 30 wt is too thin, but ISO 68 is not, and they are the same thickness... ?



Thanks for straightening me out.  Then I'll be sticking with the 90 wt then. From what I understand though the way oils have 'stickyness' enhancers so they don't run off the machine. Do you have any info on this?


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 20, 2010)

Starbolin, maybe you want Vactra 4. It's an ISO 220 oil, so quite a bit thicker. It may have what you refer to as "stickyness", (I don't know the proper term). Mobil recommends it for vertical slides to reduce run off of the oil, and for large machines in general.

I just use Vactra 2, but all my machines are small. It seems to do very well for them. No slip-stick problems with any of them.

Dean


----------

